# condy anemone question



## nason (Dec 7, 2009)

I recently set up a 30 gal hex tank,
I just bought a condy anemone, I currently have a clownfish and coral banded shrimp in it. The people at the lfs told me I can most likely use my t8 power glo 18000k light for it,








I know I can't use on most photosyn corals and such but will I get away with using it for one condy anemone? It has moved next to a rock and seems to be doing well but I would hate to lose it due to improper lighting, I know more is recommended with the mh and vho but will my power glo t8 bulb get away on it for awhile? I dont plan on adding anything else for now.
Thanks all for the help and tips I really do appreciate it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no... that anemone is doomed under that lighting.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

But don't feel bad, it's likely doomed under any other lighting as well. 
Lights are one of a condy's smaller worries in most tanks.
Seriously. 
Most corals are much easier to keep than a condy, which is one of the most unsuitable anemones you can buy. If everything isn't absolutely perfect, they simply won't make it.


----------



## ocreef (Dec 11, 2009)

*The Bad News:* The Condy Anemone (Condylactis gigantea) requires strong lighting and should not be purchased if a good lighting system is not already in place; your lfs should have stated this. You mention it moved next to a rock, it does prefer to bury its base in the sand or into the crevice of a rock for protection. The Condy Anemone constantly likes to move around the tank, so take out any open face power heads that you may have in the aquarium like Koralia's; however it will need medium water flow. Unlike other anemones, the Condy Anemone usually does not have a relationship with any particular fish, and it's rare for any type of clownfish to reside within them. 

*The Good News:* If it's healthy and your water parameters are pristine, it may survive provided you get a suitable light fixture for it immediately. Quickly but gradually introduce the new lighting... If it does survive, well then you've gained that much more experience and you are well on your way to being an expert hobbyist.

Lastly, even though it's often hard to put a monetary value on any species life; if it does die at least you will only be out about $7 to $10 dollars, plus these animals are not rare or an endangered species.

Regards,


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get a Bubbletip instead. Those usually fare okay in most halfway decent tanks.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've had lots of success with a flower anemone. but its probably not what your looking for looks wise


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I LOVE flower anemones. Not especially "useful" and kinda weird looking, but maybe that's what I like the most. the fact that they're so comparatively easy to keep is always a good thing, too.


----------

